

Did Bill Gates Just Say Windows Sucks? - nreece
http://gizmodo.com/342920/holy-crap-did-bill-gates-just-say-windows-sucks

======
samson
I don't think he said Windows sucks, I think he was saying whatever they make
five years from now will make what we currently use look like garbage.

Any one who's ever listened to Gates knows this is how he likes to talk.

But, sadly even after five years Microsoft products usually don't get that but
much better.

~~~
samson
Not to over beat the question, but I think he said what any futuristic type
programmer on a deadline would say: "if you give me more time I can make it
better".

------
kirubakaran
"Did Bill Gates Just Say Vista Sucks?" would be more appropriate.

------
ojbyrne
He was a programmer once. Because we all say that. Many many times.

~~~
nreece
We all know our "dog food" better.

------
simianstyle
I must say, he's still pretty damn awkward.

~~~
eru
I guess he's a nerd.

